# LIVE FOODS AND CLEANERS (UK Only)



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Not advertised here for a while so here goes :notworthy:
FREE DELIVERY ON ALL LIVE FOODS AND CLEANERS 
Tropical Grey Woodlice (Porcellinodes pruinosus)100 for £10 - 200 for £19 - 400 for £35
Tropical Dwarf White Woodlice 100 for £11 - 200 for £21 - 400 for £35
Spanish Orange Woodlice (Porcelio scaber - orange ) 20 for £20
Tropical Orange Woodlice (Porcellio laevis - orange) 25 for £20
Silkworms (30 per tub 1-2 cm) for £8.50 
Silkworms (20 per tub 2-3 cm) for £8.50 (currently none available till mid July )
Calci-worms sample pack of 25 grubs £4.79
Calci-worms pack of 200 gut loaded grubs £6.99 (2 packs, yes 400 grubs £11.99)
Calci-worms ready to turn in to black soldier flies, 100g tub, £7.50 (waiting list ! )
Dubia Roaches (nymphs up to 1cm) 30 for £4.99
Dubia Roaches ( nymphs 1cm to 3cm) 30 for £8
Dubia Roaches (adult males) 6 for £8
Dubia Colony (7 males – 21 females – 100 assorted nymphs) £25
Halloween Hissing cockroach (Assorted size nymphs, 10 to a tub) £7
Turkistan Roaches Assorted sizes, (20 to a tub for £7) (40 in a tub £10 )
Cuban Burrowing Cockroach (6 large adults) £15
Cuban Burrowing Cockroach (10 assorted nymphs) £10
Orange Headed Cockroach ( 6 large adults ) £15
Orange Headed Cockroach ( 10 assorted size nymphs ) £10
Ghost Porcelain Cockroach ( 10 assorted size nymphs ) £8
Springtails tropical, 100’s per tub, £7 per cricket tub (2 tubs £11)
Compost worms, approx 20 worms - £7 per tub (out of stock – too warm )
Small tub with of white worm (excellent for good soil health and getting fish in breeding condition) 50+ worms - £7 per tub 
Small tub with of grindal worm (excellent for good soil health) 100+ worms - £7 per (out of stock – too warm )
FREE DELIVERY ON ALL LIVE FOODS AND CLEANERS
If you let me know what you like I can send you a paypal link. Then sent first class for next day delivery.


----------



## daysocks (Nov 25, 2016)

I know this post is from July but are you still doing this? Looking for Dubias to supplement my colony as the beardie is going through them faster than they're growing xD


----------



## Snowydinosaur (Aug 31, 2017)

I would like to know too! I'm looking for someone reliable to supply live food. The chain pet store here is heavily unreliable with their delivery days and I'm ready to tear my hair out.


----------

